# FS: 13" Fahaka Puffer $50, PICS



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a beautiful 13"-14" Fahaka puffer (Baru) for sale. I have only had Baru for about a month but I feel that my tank is to small for it. I am unable to get a larger tank for Baru at this time so I am trying to find him a new home. I have a 4'x2'2' 120gal so you must have a larger tank for Baru to go to.

Your tank must be longer than 4 feet long!!!!!

For pickup only, in Kits. $50


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

to the top


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If still available around mid May I will rehome it. Got a 240g that currently have tilapias but will soon move them out.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry King-eL, I think you have little in the way of ethics based on this post http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-sailfin-marble-catfish-26829/#post217786. You can not have this puffer at any time.

Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

nmullens said:


> Sorry King-eL, I think you have little in the way of ethics based on this post http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-sailfin-marble-catfish-26829/#post217786. You can not have this puffer at any time.
> 
> Thanks for the interest though.


lol! goodluck with the sale then


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

New photo of Baru eating a whole clam.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nmullens said:


> Bump to the top.


I`ll take it i have a fully cycled 180g waiting for a big puffer , call me or e mail pm number


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry my inbox has been full, if you sent me a PM please try again.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump, still looking for a good larger home.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

apperantly a 180- gallon tank isnt good enough for this fahaka so im gonna give it a daily bump for all of those out there with a olympic sized swimming pool there is a great deal on a fahaka

i suppose if you include my sump im pushin over 200 gallons so good luck potential buyers this 13" fish is gonna need a big one

a 4 x 3 x 30 inch foot print aint gonna cut it


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

No pool needed, but for me to give him up I would like to see him go to a tank that is larger then 120gal and longer then 4 feet (so he can stretch out and swim a bit). This is because every now and then he gets spooked and darts across the tank, In my 4 foot tank he slams into the opposite side so I would hope that in a longer tank this would happen less and be less stressful on him. Until then he is very happy in my tank, sorry it didn't work out for you macframalama.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

im bitter, cant lie , i had spent all weekend thinking of a plan to get over there and pick up this fish, 3 feet of dept and 30 inch width is certainly more swimmin room than a 120 of any length i dont get it , thinking of volume of water i dont get how my tank is insufficient in your opinion,


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

It is the footprint of the tank that is important and your tank only has 6" more width than mine as far as the footprint goes, so not much difference. If you would like to continue this lets do it by PM.


----------

